# My model bus collection



## Goldfynche (May 29, 2016)

One of my hobbies is collecting model buses. My main collection is of pre privatisation London Transport buses. But this coach was one of my first purchases and still one of my favourites. The real full sized bus can be seen driving around Cambridge occasionally.


]

​


----------



## Guitarist (May 29, 2016)

How cool!  Are they Matchbox buses?  When I was little my cousins had two toy (not really model) Greyhound buses that were great to play with, including the really cool double-decker model (double-decker US variety).


----------



## Falcon (May 29, 2016)

Nice hobby Goldfynche.  I'd like to see more of your collection.


----------



## Goldfynche (May 29, 2016)

No. These are larger than matchbox. 1/76 scale. Nearer HO/OO model railway scale. It's amzing how much realistic detail they can get into them. Here's another one of my collection.

]


----------



## Goldfynche (May 29, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Nice hobby Goldfynche.  I'd like to see more of your collection.



Thankyou. I haven't photographed most of them. Something I've been meaning to get around to doing. Most of them so far I have bought of eBay. And there is a local Saturday market here in town where a guy has a stall full of transport toys and farm animals.


----------



## Fern (May 29, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Nice hobby Goldfynche.  I'd like to see more of your collection.


Me too. I'm into collecting the 'old' model cars.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 29, 2016)

I like your collection, Goldfynche! Would love to see more.


----------



## Goldfynche (May 29, 2016)

Sorry the pictures are so tiny. I think they're the original eBay ones. I will take some better ones soon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 29, 2016)

Very nice Goldfynch!  I also would like to see more of them, cool hobby!  I clicked on your photos and they enlarged.


----------

